
Implementing a Convolutional Neural Network Using Only NumPy - vzhou842
https://victorzhou.com/blog/intro-to-cnns-part-2/
======
vzhou842
Hey, author here. Happy to hear any comments or answer any questions.

Runnable code from the article: [https://repl.it/@vzhou842/A-CNN-from-scratch-
Part-2](https://repl.it/@vzhou842/A-CNN-from-scratch-Part-2)

~~~
stuqqq
You keep posting this a few times this week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=victorzhou.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=victorzhou.com)

~~~
vzhou842
One of those was the prequel to this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19981736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19981736)
(titles are similar because content is similar)

The other two were reposts because they didn’t gain traction.

~~~
modsiw
Did you change anything to help get traction? Seems to me that’s just a
verbose way of saying you spammed it.

~~~
Cybiote
The page contains superb, high quality work. I find the negativity in this
branch incomprehensible. I and I suspect, many others, did not see any of the
other times the author posted it. I am probably not alone in being glad they
persevered at sharing it.

~~~
bjornsing
+1

------
neurohacker
If you want to downsample segmentation produced from convnet output using only
numpy, I have this technique to contribute :)

[https://towardsdatascience.com/countless-high-
performance-2x...](https://towardsdatascience.com/countless-high-
performance-2x-downsampling-of-labeled-images-using-python-and-
numpy-e70ad3275589)

------
khasreto
Wow nice job in the next part you can implement regression :) , This is done
better than my lectures do at university haha. Greetings

------
panpanna
Andrew Ng's coursed learn you to build CNN (and lots more) from scratch using
only numpy.

Hope does this compare to that?

~~~
rahimnathwani
Victor's CNN posts cover roughly the same ground as section 1 (of 4) of
Andrew's CNN course.

Andrew's explanations in the videos are really well crafted, and cover the
'why' of everything clearly.

Sections 2-4 of Andrew's course cover more advanced CNN architectures, and
also more advanced use cases that image classification.

